

Could the iOS app be the 21st-century HyperCard stack?  - thegarside
http://www.zdnet.com/could-the-ios-app-be-the-21st-century-hypercard-stack-7000002508/

======
josteink
Why oh why promote an _iOS_ app here?

If the key clause is hypermedia and ability to link to anything, an _Android_
app would be just as capable and then some (via intents, and ability to
loosely connected link to other apps, which can link to other apps, etc etc).

Not to mention Android is now 4 times bigger in the smartphone sphere (as
opposed to equal to iOS earlier) and the Android tablet-scene is just now
exploding.

Soon iOS will be the niche player, both for tablets and phones. Whoever put
these blinders onto themselves are not doing themselves any good.

If this piece had been about the "app" as the 21st century HyperStack card, I
could have acccepted the premise. But no, it had to explicitly be an _iOS_
app. Ofcourse.

In the long term, nothing we know now will define the 21st century. It's a too
big time-frame. And in the (shorter) long term I am rooting for the web which
he so easily dismisses. Probably not the web I know, but definitely a web,
even more fantastic than anything I can imagine now.

~~~
gte910h
The smaller audience is why he draws the parallel: Hypercard was mac only.

------
voidr
I don't think this argument holds up, because programing in Hypercard was
simple, programing for iOS is not.

